# How to move Embroidery machine



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I am moving to a Retail Location, Approx 5 Miles from My home. My Emb Machine is a 2 head stretch type machine, weight approx 1200 lbs.

I do not want to attempt to move this on my own. Who would you call? A regular Moving Company? Any Ideas? Should I call in a tech after the move?

I had really planned on leaving it put, Just having the other equipment at the store, but in re-consideration, I will be working day and Night even more so than I do now!


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Call the tech and ask if any pieces need to be removed, locked etc.. for moving than rent a truck with a lift so you can simply raise and lower the 1,200 pound piece. After you are set up at the new place try the machine and call the tech if needed. 

Obviously you will have to secure the equipment in the truck while transporting but these trucks are designed for this and will have lots of places to attach tie downs etc..


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

I called a moving company that was knowledgeable about moving commercial machinery. They moved my SWF machine without incident. You just have to ask. If you are not in a hurry take your time in finding the correct movers.
Joe


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Flat bed wrecker. Thats how I moved my two head stretch twice....


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

now that is a good idea!


----------

